# Joshua Kennels-American Bulldogs



## greg wilson (Mar 17, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with this kennel. If so, I'd like the good, bad, and the ugly.

http://www.joshuakennels.com/


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Their website doesn't give much info. Try this one

http://www.desertrockkennels.com/


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg, while I don't have any first hand knowledge of the kennel I have heard they've produced several good hog dogs. The best place to ask this question would be on the True Grit Board:
http://true-grit.org/smf/forum.html;a=forum

As anyone who is serious about ABs (standard and bully people alike) frequence this board. There is great wealth of information to be found there regarding all aspects of ABs. But I will say this you must possess a fairly thick skin as they don't mince words and won't normally banned a person for bickering and fighting...as the truth always comes out in the end.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Why in the name of **** do you want to waste time with a pet breeder is beyond me. LOL 

Maybe if you told us what you wanted, we could help more than telling you that 99% of AB breeders are just breeding expensive pets. This one is selling pets.


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

AB's are gorgeous! I've got a pet AB. He's cat and livestock aggressive so no kitty or horse meat for him but he's shy around people and good with other dogs.

i think he's scott lines - back yard breeder.

don't know a thing about working AB's though - sorry - just wanted to put in my 2cents.


----------



## greg wilson (Mar 17, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Why in the name of **** do you want to waste time with a pet breeder is beyond me. LOL
> 
> Maybe if you told us what you wanted, we could help more than telling you that 99% of AB breeders are just breeding expensive pets. This one is selling pets.


Jeff,

I actually already own one of these dogs. He is a great working dog. I think if you looked into it a little more you'd see they have several working dogs and though they don't advertise it on there site, most of their pups are sold for hog dogs.
The only problem with my dog is a possible hip problem. I'm taking him to a specialist next week. I'm hoping the first x rays were just bad hip positioning.
This is why I was wanting feedback from anyone that had or has heard of experiences with this kennel.


----------



## Justin Vines (Jul 7, 2008)

I am a good friend of Lem Miller, the owner of Joshua Kennels, and I would recommend calling and talking to him. He is a great person and a wonderful dog man. You probably cannot see it from his website, but his kennel has produced many dogs that excel in both protection sports and in the woods. Also, as far as problems with hip dysplasia, he tests all of his dogs through OFA and has produced several generations of OFA Excellent dogs. I do not know what you are planning to do with the dog, but if you call and talk to Lem and tell him what your plans are, I think he will work with you to make sure you get what you are looking for. The dogs that I work with are out of Joshua Kennels (Cowboy, Josh, Ruckus, and Shunammite, primarily) and they have been a pleasure to own and work with.

Justin


----------

